# Help Starting An Nos Whizzer 700 For The First Time



## Balloonatic (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a restored Whizzer with an NOS, never run 700 motor in So. Cal. 

I want to run it for the first time, but don't have any experience with Whizzers at all. 

Is there anyone in So. Cal who wants to help me get it running? I want to document the process as well.

Please message me if you can help?

I don't have any pix of the bike, but here is a Youtube video showing it at a show in Pasadena in 2013.






Thanks!


----------



## usarnie1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> I have a restored Whizzer with an NOS, never run 700 motor in So. Cal.
> 
> I want to run it for the first time, but don't have any experience with Whizzers at all.
> 
> ...





I also have a NOS 700 Whizzer engine kit.  I live in Woodland Hills, CA, which is in the San Fernando Valley.  If your bike has a drop down kick stand, it makes it easier to start.


----------

